# Mk4 2.0 to VR6 swap



## mycah.hammond (May 7, 2011)

Ok, I've been lurking around the vortex for a while now, read through countless build threads and the tech forums till my eyes bleed, and have finally decided that I do indeed want to do the swap mentioned in the title. I posted this in the mk4 forums and got redirected here. 

I have a 2000 golf 2.0 AEG w/ 185k. I want to swap it for a vr6 and wanted to see what would be suggested for the optimal swap. I would like to go with an r32 swap, and have found a few long blocks available. I was hoping to get some guidance specific engine/trans recommendations as far as fitment goes (codes please) What accessories if any will be interchangeable? Things to look out for when going through the swap. Anything you think I need to know going into this. (Besides the typical sell it and buy an r or gti, I like the mk4 body style, I want 4 doors and I don't care if it takes 5yrs and $20k, I'll end up with my dream car, so its worth it)

I'm looking for a donor car to pull the majority of parts from. I'm planning on going with Tue o2m 6spd trans unless I hear otherwise. 

My end goal is to build up whichever vr I end up with and push it to 500+HP. I plan on getting the vr and building it in my garage until its where I want it, or the 2.0 craps out on me. Whichever happens first. 

All that being said, I wanted to get some input from the professionals on how I should go about making this happen. Thanks in advance. 

sent from my cellular communication device.


----------



## mycah.hammond (May 7, 2011)

Little help? XD

sent from my cellular communication device.


----------



## mycah.hammond (May 7, 2011)

Can't get no lovin on the vortex.....

sent from my cellular communication device.


----------



## slavik19 (Feb 9, 2010)

are you putting it in a jetta? 
your best bet is to get a wrecked r from a auto auction. up to 8k and youl have everything you need for your swap. you will need to cut and replace the floor pan. rear section. 
good luck


----------



## mycah.hammond (May 7, 2011)

No, its going in a 2000 golf. I'd like to use the fwd trans so I can avoid all the custom fabrication needed for awd. That's one of the things I was trying to confirm, will the o2m off a gti work with a r32 engine? Drive axles diffs etc interchangable? 

sent from my cellular communication device.


----------



## slavik19 (Feb 9, 2010)

mycah.hammond said:


> No, its going in a 2000 golf. I'd like to use the fwd trans so I can avoid all the custom fabrication needed for awd. That's one of the things I was trying to confirm, will the o2m off a gti work with a r32 engine? Drive axles diffs etc interchangable?
> 
> sent from my cellular communication device.


 i think you need to get a vr6 2.8 fwd tranny setup and bolt the engine up to that


----------



## MK2TDI (Feb 11, 2007)

Is there a specific reason u want the R conversion but want to stay FWD? If it's just for the seats, I'd say find a a 6spd 24V Jetta/Golf, buy the R seats separate and then swap everything into your Golf when you are ready. The R is an AWD car whose engine management communicates with several other systems on board to give ultimate power and handling. If your eliminating the back half, I'd say use a FWD 6Spd VR car and you would save alot of aggravation during your build. Just my opinion... I'm doing a similar swap in a mk2, but keeping the AWD, going standalone to simplify engine wiring and using a Haldex controller for he AWD system. My recommendation, especially if doing this yourself, is have a spare engine onhand, just in case. And the Bentley manuals and someone with Mitchell's on demand r extremely helpful.


----------



## kingrabbi (Jun 3, 2016)

*can u help me*

i have a 2001 vw golf 2.0 what would i need to do a swap cause im looking for a vr6 swap ppl are telling me i should but what would i need to do it


----------



## ftaffy (Mar 24, 2016)

Hey,

I am doing something close (V6 30V to Mk3 golf hubs) but dropped into rear engine set up. (so front uprights/hubs are at both front and rear of the car)
Sadly i got a bump steer in that the Mk3 inner CVs bolt straight up to a 19HP5 (Passat tiptronic gearbox).

Hoping that you have a shaft set up which would work?

From i can see options are:

1) Cut 2 shafts and weld them together (want to avoid this as it makes it a custom part, been there and avoiding that)
2) Find a shaft with the correct internal spline to take a CV to suit both ends (from i read but not had my CV's apart yet the Golfs have a shaft spline count of 30 and the passats are 27? and build up new shafts with 2 different CV's at each end.
3) Find a complete shaft which has a inner CV which will cover the 6x108 and the 36 spline needed in the hub? Not seen one yet?
4) swap the output flanges from the box to suit the golfs smaller CV bolt pattern (given this box was used on TT's, Boxsters, etc possibly?) Like this solution, swap two parts and away we go!
5) change to a different set of uprights which bolt straight onto the shafts - but need to similar macpherson style as the mk3's. Boxsters may work but wanted to keep it a easy wrecker job to get more.


Cheers,
Taffy


----------

